# X-Trail Worn Out NATS Keys



## Tolis1961 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello can anyone inform me where to buy new set of keys for my xtrail (2002)? at a cheaper price than the dealer? Is it easy to reprogramm the keys? does any one have reprogramm instructions?

Thanks


----------



## BigAde (Apr 10, 2008)

I've just had the same problem, not sure I've got all the answers though. Bought my 2002 X-Trail with only 1 key. The Nissan dealers want a small fortune for a second key. 

Basically if I understand correctly (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here!) there are three components to the keys, each of which must be copied:
1. They physical key needs to be cut so you can open doors, insert into ignition etc (can be done cheaply at most key-cutting places).
2. The transponder chip in the key needs to be coded so that when you insert the key in the ignition, the immobiliser will let it start the engine. This can only be done by Nissan dealers or (I believe) some more advanced key-cutting places/locksmiths with the right equipment.
3. The remote central locking/alarm "Blip" part of the keyfob needs to be programmed to your vehicle. This can be done yourself if you've an existing working keyfob. Details on how to do this are freely available online.

You can buy the bits you need fairly cheaply off EBay, but you then need to find someone to program the transponder. It's the second part I'm having trouble with. If I can't find a key-cutting place/locksmith to do it fairly cheaply I think I might just have to go to the Nissan dealers to get it done. 

I know there's some fairly complicated technology in these keys, but I can't see how they can justify charging as much as they do.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

BigAde said:


> I know there's some fairly complicated technology in these keys, but I can't see how they can justify charging as much as they do.


How much do they want then?


----------



## tonbuc (Apr 24, 2008)

BigAde said:


> I've just had the same problem, not sure I've got all the answers though. Bought my 2002 X-Trail with only 1 key. The Nissan dealers want a small fortune for a second key.
> 
> Basically if I understand correctly (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here!) there are three components to the keys, each of which must be copied:
> 1. They physical key needs to be cut so you can open doors, insert into ignition etc (can be done cheaply at most key-cutting places).
> ...


I'm in a similar predicament. I have found a source on eBay selling supposedly blank original X-trail keys for around $29 + $8 cutting. However the problem is that the key needs to also be programmed at a dealer or specialist auto-locksmith. Several of the automotive locksmiths I've contacted so far will not touch keys other than those they supply. If I purchase the blank from them it ends up costing around $180 to $200 for supply, cut and program. I was hoping to purchase the blank off eBay for $29+$8 and then have it programmed at Nissan for around $66 -- which is what a Nissan dealer quoted me for the programming, but I don't think they will touch the key unless they supply the blank. Let me know how you go, i'll do the same. Best of luck.

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## BigAde (Apr 10, 2008)

tonbuc said:


> I'm in a similar predicament. I have found a source on eBay selling supposedly blank original X-trail keys for around $29 + $8 cutting. However the problem is that the key needs to also be programmed at a dealer or specialist auto-locksmith. Several of the automotive locksmiths I've contacted so far will not touch keys other than those they supply. If I purchase the blank from them it ends up costing around $180 to $200 for supply, cut and program. I was hoping to purchase the blank off eBay for $29+$8 and then have it programmed at Nissan for around $66 -- which is what a Nissan dealer quoted me for the programming, but I don't think they will touch the key unless they supply the blank. Let me know how you go, i'll do the same. Best of luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tony.


Hi Tony

Sounds like we've had the same experience! If found the auto-locksmiths I phoned were charging frankly exorbitant fees for what was a few minutes work and said they wouldn't touch an "Ebay" key anyway, (I'm sure I could hear them sucking through their teeth as well). 

In the end, I bought a refurbished key fob off Ebay for £30, a new horseshoe key blank off Ebay for £20, then £5 to get the physical key cut at a normal key-cutting place. I then took the whole lot to a Nissan dealer and asked them to program it for me, which they did for £40. All in all, it cost me £95, but I thought that was still better than paying the full Nissan dealer price. They did ask me where I got the key, I didn't want to mention Ebay after my experiences with the auto-locksmiths, so I said I had a friend "in the trade" who sent me it. Didn't think the Nissan charge for programming the transponder was too bad - they did the remote alarm bit as well without extra charge.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## tonbuc (Apr 24, 2008)

BigAde said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Sounds like we've had the same experience! If found the auto-locksmiths I phoned were charging frankly exorbitant fees for what was a few minutes work and said they wouldn't touch an "Ebay" key anyway, (I'm sure I could hear them sucking through their teeth as well).
> 
> ...


Hi Bigade,

Glad to see you sorted out your key problem and at what sounds like a reasonable price. Since my last post I've learnt that the Fob can easily be programmed by the end user. Instructions on how to do this are available at this link http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/NissanRemote.pdf (I'm assuming this also applies to vehicles in the UK, US etc?)
Apparently you can program up to 4 remotes per vehicle. As for the actual key, that's a little more complicated and requires a specialist to program.
After many phone calls I did manage to locate an auto-locksmith here in Sydney who will supply/cut/&program the key for $120. That's a lot more reasonable than the $217 I was originally quoted by a Nissan dealer. The Fob I will be purchasing off eBay. 

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## BigAde (Apr 10, 2008)

tonbuc said:


> Hi Bigade,
> 
> Glad to see you sorted out your key problem and at what sounds like a reasonable price. Since my last post I've learnt that the Fob can easily be programmed by the end user. Instructions on how to do this are available at this link http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/NissanRemote.pdf (I'm assuming this also applies to vehicles in the UK, US etc?)
> Apparently you can program up to 4 remotes per vehicle. As for the actual key, that's a little more complicated and requires a specialist to program.
> ...


Yes, was going to program the alarm bit myself, but the Nissan dealer I took the key to for programming did that bit as well without asking and without extra charge...

Sounds like you got a bargain compared to here in the UK (hardly surprising given the cost of living in this country ). Doing it myself at £95 GBP all in equates to AUD$200... The Nissan dealer would have charged me the equivalent of AUD$400-500 so you should consider yourself lucky!!!


----------



## tonbuc (Apr 24, 2008)

BigAde said:


> Yes, was going to program the alarm bit myself, but the Nissan dealer I took the key to for programming did that bit as well without asking and without extra charge...
> 
> Sounds like you got a bargain compared to here in the UK (hardly surprising given the cost of living in this country ). Doing it myself at £95 GBP all in equates to AUD$200... The Nissan dealer would have charged me the equivalent of AUD$400-500 so you should consider yourself lucky!!!


I was originally quoted $350 at the Nissan dealer for the entire setup i.e. key/cutting/programming and one remote, which isn't too far off the amount you were quoted by Nissan in the UK. 
The Fob you can easily purchase on eBay here for around $40 to $50 second hand. A blank key on eBay here will set you back around $26 + $8 cutting, however, the real problem is finding someone who is willing to program it for you.
If I go for the $120 offer I mentioned previously, plus a 2nd hand FOB off eBay, all up, it will end up costing me roughly $160 for the entire setup.

It must cost Nissan around $1 to $2 (if even that) to make those blank keys in China, given the little amount of material involved (plastic and metal), and the simple computer chip in the key head would also be relatively inexpensive -- the mark-up must be phenomenal. Programming must take all of 30 seconds to do, but they charge a minimum 1 hour labour fee. 
If you lose both keys, then you're really stuffed and looking at a hell of a lot more. I was told that compared to other brands, the Nissan keys are quite reasonably priced. Some of the European car keys cost around AUD$700 to cut and program -- that's just the key!.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Happy Horse (Apr 22, 2016)

tonbuc said:


> I was originally quoted $350 at the Nissan dealer for the entire setup i.e. key/cutting/programming and one remote, which isn't too far off the amount you were quoted by Nissan in the UK.
> The Fob you can easily purchase on eBay here for around $40 to $50 second hand. A blank key on eBay here will set you back around $26 + $8 cutting, however, the real problem is finding someone who is willing to program it for you.
> If I go for the $120 offer I mentioned previously, plus a 2nd hand FOB off eBay, all up, it will end up costing me roughly $160 for the entire setup.
> 
> ...


Because some organizations have only one transport vehicle and many drivers, limiting the transport purchaser to just 4 keys is not only wildly and wholly unneccessarily expensive (just a despicable money grab), it is also irresponsible (long story). What one of our monasteries has had done is have keys copied to get into the vehicle AND use as the ignition key. No chip or prgramming required BECAUSE the original ignition key remains in the vehicle under the dash. The engine chip or whatever it is, assumes that the copy in the ignition is legitimate and works as usual. As you all know by now, it is simple for anyone to swipe your key information into a computer and drive off with your car. The reader just has to be near your fob at the restaurant or park.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

I think Fear, Uncertainty & Doubt [FUD] is being used to extract money from vehicle owners.
And there may be a perverse incentive for carmakers to make keys that don't last long, but not so short as to unduly annoy owners. What say, maybe seven years?

How much time, labor, bucks & trouble to disable the factory security system and replace with a common key switch?
"key switch" - Google Search

Your auto insurance theft premium vs. your vehicle's replacement value gives you some idea of the chance that your vehicle will ever be stolen, at your locale. Or your local Police Crime Analyst, paid for by your tax dollars, can tell you.


----------



## Happy Horse (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you, OhmsLaw. There is also the problem of the transponder keys possibly being affected by your cell phone. So a caveat: Do not keep cell phone and key together in your wallet or purse.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think they design car security systems with the likelihood of it being stolen at 10 years of age in mind. Rather its meant to protect your new car and lowers your insurance premiums as a result. As for the likelihood of it being stolen, it is very low, but that is partly because the immobilizer makes it so. Monesteries may be able to rely on divine intervention, and hence not care but I do not think that is true for most. Seems to me most new cars come with only two sets. If you want more you have to buy them and have them programmed. Depending on the generation of system you have there are limits to the number of extra keys the cars computer can be programmed to recognize.
Regarding cell phone affecting the transponder chip, I can't say it's ever affected mine over the years, and I have never heard of anyone with a T30 model having such a problem.


----------

